

Einstein Couldn't Have Imagined Technology to Directly Detect Gravity Waves - drakaal
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/even-einstein-could-not-have-imagined-technology-used-to-directly-detect-gravitational-waves/

======
anigbrowl
As is so typical of Scientific American these days, there's no information
whatsoever about the technology itself, other than that it includes lasers and
various precision optics.

[http://www.cfa.harvard.edu/CMB/bicep2/instrument.html](http://www.cfa.harvard.edu/CMB/bicep2/instrument.html)
which isn't included in the article either.

